# Here we go, again!



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, this was meant for socionics, but I am using it for MBTI too. @MessyJessie103 @Apple Pine @Lord Fudgingsley @Scarlet Eyes I'm not calling Gray Romantic, I know she's busy with her own type XD.
*1. What is beauty? What is love?
*a)	I have already written this in another thread, so I’ll just paste it:
To me beauty is living a life full of emotions. Love is beauty, joy is beauty, sadness is beauty. One must experience all emotions in order to give meaning to his life, to find beauty within and without himself. There are good things and bad thing that happen in life, but one can not exist without the other. By limiting beauty to only good things we take away it's true value. Also, beauty is truth. Emotions are real, that’s why they are beautiful.
b)	Love is the “displacement” of your attention from yourself to others. You stop worrying or paying attention to yourself and you worry about other people and when you do this, you feel good. Sometimes it can be so strong that you forget yourself. Still, love is something that is done for the purposes of the self. In fact, everything is done for the purposes of the self. But still, this doesn’t take away the value of love.
*2. What are your most important values?
*I’ve written this one too, so here they are:
Happiness-The reason why everyone lives. Whatever someone says he lives for, it’s because it gives them happiness.

Love (I’ve added this one now)-Even though it is done for the purpose of happiness, it still benefits the society a lot. 

Truth-The most important thing in the world- Knowing the truth means everything in this world full of ignorance. Truth helps you live your life without having to regret for anything. Knowing the universal truths has more benefits (about God for example, who wouldn’t want to know this), but even knowing truths about other people is important. It helps you make the right decisions in life and fair ones.

Information-It’s basically the same thing. Knowing the right moment and time makes life much more easier.

Family-The only persons who truly love you. Would do anything for them, even though it’s difficult for me to express my feelings to them.

Depth-By thinking deep, you understand that there is more to this world than you see. But thinking too much may have both a positive and negative. As some people say: “Ignorance is bliss”.

Individuality-I hate people who judge others. Why don’t they just leave other people live their life as they want? I never judge people (well, almost never).

Equality-I think this has to do with individuality. I think everyone should be treated equally, but I’m not sure if people are REALLY equal.
*3. Do you have any sort of spiritual/religious beliefs, and why do you hold (or don't) those beliefs in the first place?
*I’ve explained this in a thread “Does agnostic pantheist exist” in spirituality and religion ( http://personalitycafe.com/spirituality-religion/724682-does-agnostic-pantheist-exist.html ). So, I’m an agnostic pantheist. I don’t know if God exists, but if he does he is his creation. I don’t know how I have arrived to this conclusion, maybe by using logic, but sometimes my mind can come with strange ideas or conclusions XD. I hold this belief because it’s the most logical explanation (for me).
*4. Opinion on war and militaries? What is power to you?
*Why can’t people just live in peace? Humanity just sounds so stupid and childish at times. They don’t know the consequences of their actions and they are immature. I think this is because what is right and wrong are relative. Everyone fights for what they feel is right, and this causes war. As for militaries, maybe we can keep them, but only if something that has nothing to do with humans happens (Godzilla XD).
To me power is influence. It means how much you can change the world. I think this power must be used for good, but most people use it for personal interests.

Interests
*5. What have you had long conversations about? What are your interests? Why?
*Some of my interests are: Math, physics, philosophy, music, poetry. I’ve been liking math and physics since I was little. They make up a large amount of my thoughts (together with philosophy). I think that math, philosophy and physics are highly related to each other. As for music and poetry, I use them to express how I feel or what I think. I’ve had long conversations about physics and philosophy. I like to see an idea in different angles, and debating is the best way to do so.
*6. Interested in health/medicine as a conversation topic? Are you focused on your body? 
*Neutral. I don’t like them nor do I hate them. As for my body, it depends. Sometimes I forget to eat, I am not physically active etc. But when it comes to health like for ex. When I feel something strange about my body, I feel concerned and sometimes this leads to panic attacks. 
*7. What do you think of daily chores?
*They can sometimes be annoying, but I don’t hate them. I still do them (most of the time )
*8. Books or films you liked? Recently read/watched or otherwise. Examples welcome.
*I don’t like books and movies. But all of those that I have liked are sci-fi, fantasy and comedy. I hate action.
*9. What has made you cry? What has made you smile? Why?
*Cry-When someone close to me has to leave (maybe because I’m connected to them), some songs (they almost made me cry)
Smile-Watching everyone together, harmony, daydreaming etc.
*10. Where do you feel: at one with the environment/a sense of belonging?
*At one with the environment- Only when I am listening to music.
A sense of belonging- When I find like-minded people.

Evaluation & Behaviour
*11. What have people seen as your weaknesses? What do you dislike about yourself?
*The fact that I help almost everyone. It is hard for me to say No. I dislike the fact that I am always thinking and never in the real world. I wish I was more practical and less sensitive. I would also want to be more organized.
*12. What have people seen as your strengths? What do you like about yourself?
*My intelligence I think. What I like about myself is that I can do lots of things (by not including things that need a lot of physical effort). Also, I like the fact how my mind thinks, always finding novel ideas.
*13. In what areas of your life would you like help?
*I would like help in organization. That’s all.
*14. Ever feel stuck in a rut? If yes, describe the causes and your reaction to it.
*School can be a little stressful. But every time I am in these kind of situations I say to myself “Everything comes to an end, so this is no different”, but when I say this I realize that life will also come to an end. But who cares. There is still time for me XD.

People & Interactions
*15. What qualities do you most like and dislike in other people? What types do you get along with?*
What I like- intelligence, maturity. tolerance, open-mindedness, humour.
What I dislike- the opposite of everything above.
I don’t know with which types I get along with, but I don’t like some Se types.
*16. How do you feel about romance/sex? What qualities do you want in a partner?
*I’m not good at romance. I’m very introverted to do that. I would like an ENTJ wife XD. I like their organization skills and their self-confidence.
*17. If you were to raise a child, what would be your main concerns, what measures would you take, and why?*
I would like to discover his talents, in order to know his strength, so that I could plan his life. I would like him to grow up smart and kind, but even if he wasn’t smart, I would like him to be kind.
*18. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward and outward reaction?*
Inward-God, why are people so close-minded.(but then my feeling side would come and say: “Don’t say that, maybe he has a reason”)
Outward-I would try to find why he thinks that way and try to logically explain my point of view. If he won’t back up, I’ll just stop.
*19. Describe your relationship to society. How do you see people as a whole? What do you consider a prevalent social problem? Name one.*
I think society is the interaction between different people in order to live in a common world. That’s the purpose of traditions and social norms, to create a common ground for different people. I think they are useful, but they put a lot of pressure to a lot of people. I don’t like them, but I still follow them. 
Some social problems are : war, women’s rights etc. These are problems that affect the whole society.
*20. How do you choose your friends and how do you behave around them?*
Most of the time they choose me XD. Most of the time I can see it instantly if someone will become my friend or not. Around my friends I become extroverted, I express myself more easily and sometimes I become more stupid and scatterbrained XD
*21. How do you behave around strangers?*
I don’t talk, only when they ask me questions, and most of the questions are short. I avoid eye contact. I try to find justifications to leave the place. I can also be social, but it is very draining.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

intp (but socionics lii, not socionics ili)- that's my best guess


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

INFP. I think in a earlier post I typed you as INTP, but I see much more Fi + inf. Te (lack of organizational skills, for example) in this particular post.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

It's strange - in your posts, you seem to flipflop between INFP and INTP. I don't know how to explain it, but for now, your socionics' type seems to be either LII or EII.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I suggest you take this INFP vs INTP test

INFP or INTP Test - CelebrityTypes.com

Ti: No one is more qualified to determine the truth than myself.

Fi: No one is more qualified to determine what is morally right than myself. 

Ti has to rationalize. Fi has to reflect. Ti reflects on logic. Fi reflects on morality. 

Ti-Fe types, such as INTP’s, are likely to believe a person must use reason to consider what the correct solution is. They are likely to believe that the solution based on reason is the morally just one. 

Fi-Te (INFP’s) has this to a lesser degree. They are no less capable, but they prioritize the “rightness” discovered within themselves. They make appeals to facts in the outside world.

Also, how do you act when stressed? Fe, Te, Se, or Ne? Your function use you use when stressed will determine what your dominant function is. For example stressed Fe means you use dominant Ti. Or stressed Te means you use dominant Fi. 

"(Fe)? Do you become uncharacteristically sociable and outgoing, become inappropriate or obnoxious in social situations, lose their calm demeanor and snap/whine at others. They are unable to see situations clearly, becoming very messy, distracted, or confused in their thoughts, resulting in less efficient and even forgetful actions. This can prompt them to emphasize logical analysis to an even greater extreme, sometimes becoming obsessive and demanding about proving some insignificant detail or solving an impossible problem. As these behaviors cause more hardships, they might try to withdraw from life. Some Ti-doms become hypersensitive to the opinions of others, misinterpreting innocuous actions as signs of dislike, disapproval, or rejection. They tend to lose control over emotional expression, either finding it difficult to express themselves clearly or expressing too much and becoming needy for affirmation.

(Te)? They might: become suspicious/paranoid and more prone to snapping or blurting out hostile thoughts; engage in biting sarcasm or cynicism and project their pessimistic expectations onto the world at large; indulge in destructive fantasies directed at the people they dislike; harshly attack people who are negative or critical; aggressively nitpick or criticize people’s mistakes and berate them for being incompetent; seek out conflicts or pick fights with people they disagree with; become controlling or excessively concerned with being organized; perfectionistic, etc." 

(Se)? "They tend to abandon self-discipline and indulge any impulsive whims that arise moment to moment, even becoming emotionally explosive because they can no longer regulate their own mental functioning. They might overindulge in sensory pleasures like: food, alcohol, drugs, sex, socializing, gaming, risky physical challenges, etc. Their view of situations can become extremely narrow as they become hyper-focused on what certain “facts” mean, with a tendency to overthink details and misinterpret them in a negative, critical, biased, or pessimistic way. As a result, they might even engage in activities that attempt to “shut down” the intuitive mind through intense physical pain or pleasure." 

(Ne)? They tend to lose self-discipline and become easily swayed by whatever intuitive possibilities appear to them. They might alternate erratically between sociability and withdrawal, easily lose patience, indulge in anger or cynicism, feel scattered and indecisive, feel paralyzed by inaction or lack of progress. Their natural attentiveness to detail can give way to clumsiness and mishandling of factual data, resulting in more mistakes or errors. This can push them into catastrophizing or imagining only negative possibilities and seeing warning/danger “signs” everywhere around them. They might become incredibly fearful of future outcomes and feel overwhelmed by dread, anxiety, pessimism, or paranoia. As a result, they might react unpredictably with flashes of irrational hopefulness, or feel a desperate urgency to take action in solving problems but end up being hasty or deploying wildly unrealistic/impractical solutions."

quotes taken from: How Functions Work: Inferior Ne (ISTJ/ISFJ) - MBTI Notes


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

@Eluid Sade

I still don't know why not ISFJ. You use Si and your emotional focus is outside yourself.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

You do indeed seem like a feeler here.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

First impression was ISFJ with the possibility of INFJ but not a huge possibility. 


Definitely not INFP. This person is an Fe. An Fe/Ti.. not a Ti/Fe.


----------



## Paradox07 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm going to suggest which functions I think you're using in the quotes, so keep an eye out for them.




> To me beauty is living a life full of emotions. Love is beauty, joy is beauty, sadness is beauty [Fe/Ti]. One must experience all emotions in order to give meaning to his life, to find beauty within and without himself [Fe]. There are good things and bad thing that happen in life, but one can not exist without the other. By limiting beauty to only good things we take away it's true value. Also, beauty is truth [Fe/Ti]. Emotions are real, that’s why they are beautiful.


You appear to be using a lot of extroverted feeling and introverted thinking here. I'm aware there are other functions at play, but I'm just pointing towards that functions that I see evidently.



> Love is the “displacement” of your attention from yourself to others [Fe]. You stop worrying or paying attention to yourself and you worry about other people and when you do this, you feel good [Fe]. Sometimes it can be so strong that you forget yourself [Fe]. Still, love is something that is done for the purposes of the self [Fe/Ti]. In fact, everything is done for the purposes of the self. But still, this doesn’t take away the value of love.


This has a very strong indication of extroverted feeling and a lack of introverted feeling. You're ideally talking about giving up your own internal values (which I think is more principled based through Ti) in order to view the values of others objectively. While you mention this process being done for the self, it's the simple fact that you're harmonizing with others which in-return makes you feel good, as in things are in flow together.



> Truth-The most important thing in the world- Knowing the truth means everything in this world full of ignorance. Truth helps you live your life without having to regret for anything. Knowing the universal truths has more benefits (about God for example, who wouldn’t want to know this), but even knowing truths about other people is important. It helps you make the right decisions in life and fair ones.


This doesn't get anymore Fe/Ti. You're talking about what's right for that of all people (Fe) based on this internal view of what truth means (Ti). Again, you're not talking about what's fair for you and projecting that outwards, but what's objectively fair for that of humanity. It's a Fe/Ti approach to ethics.



> I’ve explained this in a thread “Does agnostic pantheist exist” in spirituality and religion ( Does agnostic pantheist exist? ). So, I’m an agnostic pantheist. I don’t know if God exists, but if he does he is his creation. I don’t know how I have arrived to this conclusion, maybe by using logic, but sometimes my mind can come with strange ideas or conclusions XD. I hold this belief because it’s the most logical explanation (for me).


Leaning more towards Ti.



> Why can’t people just live in peace? Humanity just sounds so stupid and childish at times. They don’t know the consequences of their actions and they are immature. I think this is because what is right and wrong are relative. Everyone fights for what they feel is right, and this causes war. As for militaries, maybe we can keep them, but only if something that has nothing to do with humans happens (Godzilla XD).
> To me power is influence. It means how much you can change the world. I think this power must be used for good, but most people use it for personal interests.


This seems like a perspective through Si/Ne, not sure of the order. Again, back to the idea of society being one and at harmony. It's as if you understand logically that cannot work, but the feeling value makes you desire this effect. In other words, this is the opposite of Fi, which is hard for me to put into words of why atm.



> Some of my interests are: Math, physics, philosophy, music, poetry. I’ve been liking math and physics since I was little. They make up a large amount of my thoughts (together with philosophy). I think that math, philosophy and physics are highly related to each other. As for music and poetry, I use them to express how I feel or what I think [Ti/Fe]. I’ve had long conversations about physics and philosophy. I like to see an idea in different angles, and debating is the best way to do so [Ne/Ti].


This seems more Ne/Si with Ti.



> Neutral. I don’t like them nor do I hate them. As for my body, it depends. Sometimes I forget to eat, I am not physically active etc. But when it comes to health like for ex. When I feel something strange about my body, I feel concerned and sometimes this leads to panic attacks.


This sounds like it could be tertiary Si, but I question dom Si for you. Hm



> I don’t like books and movies. But all of those that I have liked are sci-fi, fantasy and comedy. I hate action.


Why?



> Cry-When someone close to me has to leave (maybe because I’m connected to them), some songs (they almost made me cry)
> Smile-Watching everyone together, harmony, daydreaming etc.


I'm leaning more towards Fe here.



> The fact that I help almost everyone. It is hard for me to say No. I dislike the fact that I am always thinking and never in the real world. I wish I was more practical and less sensitive. I would also want to be more organized.


Dom or aux Fe.



> School can be a little stressful. But every time I am in these kind of situations I say to myself “Everything comes to an end, so this is no different”, but when I say this I realize that life will also come to an end. But who cares. There is still time for me XD.


Hinting towards inferior Ne.



> I would like to discover his talents, in order to know his strength, so that I could plan his life. I would like him to grow up smart and kind, but even if he wasn’t smart, I would like him to be kind.


Seems Si/Fe.

---

Enough quoting. I suspect ISFJ for you with a bit of INTP leaning. But, it's evident to me that you seem to value Fe over that of Ti. You seem to be on the Si/Ne axis without a doubt.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Or how about which feeling function do you use?

1. Fe= your emotions are external based- generally come off as bubbly, more touchy feeler types. They feel emotions on more of a broad scale. They absorb others emotions without even having to step in their shoes. Ex. man walks in a bar and starts to feel angry. He turns around and sees theirs an angry man near him that he didn't even notice. So the man absorbed the other man's anger. This can lead the Fe user to question what they themselves are feeling. Their goal is have their group conform to one set of morals, to keep the peace. Fe users are more in tune with others emotions. 

2. Fi= emotions are internal based- can come across as cold or aloof at first. They feel their own emotions very deeply. If you asked a Fi user what they were feeling they would be able to tell you. Their goal is let everyone be their authentic selves and express their values even if it means losing group harmony. But since Fi users do like harmony they will try and calm down the one person in the group who is upset rather than saying "Everybody settle down. (Fe)" Fi users are strongly in tune with their own emotions.

Fe vs Fi test

1.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?

2.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 

3.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 

4.Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?

5.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 

6.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 

7.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 

8.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 

9.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 

10.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)?


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you all for your answers. Because of school I haven't been able to reply. @Kitty23 I don't relate to any of the descriptions of Ti and Fi, they sound too selfish XD But mostly think about logic than about moral, who knows what is moral anyway. I took the test and got 65% INTP. As for the inferior descriptions, when I was little I was like an inferior Se user. I would get irritated. I remember one day when I took a knife and tried to "kill" my sister XD (well, not kill her but just tried to scare her). Sometimes I would get so angry that I would punch the walls or different things. But I can control myself now. As for inferior Te, I start to criticize people, but in my mind only. I still don't want to hurt them.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Or how about which feeling function do you use?
> 
> 1. Fe= your emotions are external based- generally come off as bubbly, more touchy feeler types. They feel emotions on more of a broad scale. They absorb others emotions without even having to step in their shoes. Ex. man walks in a bar and starts to feel angry. He turns around and sees theirs an angry man near him that he didn't even notice. So the man absorbed the other man's anger. This can lead the Fe user to question what they themselves are feeling. Their goal is have their group conform to one set of morals, to keep the peace. Fe users are more in tune with others emotions.
> 
> ...


1-Both
2-Both, but leaning towards Fe.
3-Fi.
4-Fe.
5-Fe.
6-Fe.
7-Fe.
8-Fe.
9-Fe.
10-Fe.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Apple Pine said:


> @Eluid Sade
> 
> I still don't know why not ISFJ. You use Si and your emotional focus is outside yourself.


I just don't think my Si is dominant. Is it true that Si users live in the past? That's what has made me not to consider Si. I don't live in the past, mostly in the near future.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Eluid Sade said:


> I just don't think my Si is dominant. Is it true that Si users live in the past? That's what has made me not to consider Si. I don't live in the past, mostly in the near future.


Si are detached from reality too. The way they perceive reality is based on impressions, kinda. They may live in the present, future, past. It depends. It's just more likely they are going to trust experience, when presented with a problem.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

It looks like Fe is either your dominant or auxiliary. So either I/ENFJ or E/ISFJ

Si
•	Focuses on their subjective experience of events (what happened, but also how it impacted them)
•	Decides what is realistic based on what things have been possible/have worked in the past
•	Desires stability, reliability, preservation of simple joys in their life, and maintaining a connection to times that have made them happy
•	Is motivated by a sense of duty, can be very protective over the things they value
•	Appreciates being told that they are trustworthy, down-to-earth, reliable, responsible, and conscientious 
•	Conflict with lots of unnecessary change, fickleness, abandoning methods that work well
•	May be criticized for being conservative, uptight, too set in their ways
Ni
•	Focuses on the underlying meaning or potential of a situation, look to understand the “thematic essence” 
•	May not have a good sense of what is realistic, create a singular vision based on what they think will happen or what they hope will happen and work towards this
•	Desires meaning, understanding, striving towards their idealistic vision, and cultivating hidden potential, intention
•	Is motivated by intangible gut feelings, achieving a vague vision of potential
•	Appreciates being told that they are profound, understanding, deeply complex, meaningful, seeks understanding
•	Conflict with superficiality, shallowness, mindless hedonism, reckless spontaneity
•	May be criticized for being overly abstract, unrealistic, over analytical


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

@Apple Pine It is very hard to decide. I don't think I know myself well XD @Kitty23 I know that I'm not an extrovert, so that leaves INFJ and ISFJ. As for Ni and Si, I will use bold for the ones that I relate the most. 
Si
•	*Focuses on their subjective experience of events* (what happened, but also *how it impacted them*)
•	*Decides what is realistic based on what things have been possible/have worked in the past*
•	*Desires* stability, reliability, *preservation of simple joys in their life, and maintaining a connection to times that have made them happy*
•	Is motivated by a sense of duty, can be very protective over the things they value
•	Appreciates being told that they are trustworthy, down-to-earth, reliable, responsible, and conscientious 
•	Conflict with lots of unnecessary change, fickleness, abandoning methods that work well
•	May be criticized for being conservative, uptight, too set in their ways
Ni
•	*Focuses on the underlying meaning or potential of a situation, look to understand the “thematic essence” *
•	*May not have a good sense of what is realistic*, *create a singular vision based on* what they think will happen or *what they hope will happen* and work towards this
•	*Desires meaning, understanding, striving towards their idealistic vision, and cultivating hidden potential, intention*
•	Is motivated by intangible gut feelings, achieving a vague vision of potential
•	*Appreciates being told that they are profound, understanding, deeply complex, meaningful, seeks understanding*
•	*Conflict with superficiality, shallowness, mindless hedonism, reckless spontaneity*
•	*May be criticized for being overly abstract, unrealistic, over analytical*


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, both ISFJ's and INFJ's use Fe as second function and Ti for their third. Think about your natural self, who you were before you became influenced by others and experiences. This will be your true type. 

Which dominant function do you relate to more? 

Dominant Ni (INXJ: No, I haven’t learned this before. I just know how to do it, that’s all. Let me guess what that means… am I right? Yes! I knew it! You can’t ask me to stop thinking about the future; I think about it all the time! That person is going to do that, and this will happen as a result. I am not wrong. You wait and see. (Told you!) I don’t like this, it didn’t happen the way I anticipated it would! No, I don’t want to change my plan at the last minute! How can I fix this? Where did I go wrong? I have a creative way to explain this process to you! Interpreting symbolism comes easily to me. Visualizing my goals, and my future, makes me happy and energizes me! I can see where I want to be, and where I am, and come up with each step necessary to reach my dreams. 

Or

Si: Dominant Si (ISXJ: I know how this works, how it was last week, and how I want it to be in the future. If knitting in that way helped the other person to create that scarf, I feel sure that I can do the same thing by learning the same stitch. I feel happiest when I hold tight to the things that are truly important and lasting in life, such as family, friends, and often, my faith. I find that interesting, but it doesn’t match my memories of what happened. Can you give me more details, so I can decide whether or not to accept it? I know if something or someone is different from how they used to be, and can tell you exactly what has altered. I highly value my past experiences, and find it hard to forget or move past things. I really love participating in local events, family traditions, and cultural things, because it makes me feel like I am part of a living past. I enjoy routine and like things to be predictable.

Which inferior function do you relate to more? 

Inferior Se (INXJ): My awareness of my environment gives me “clues” about other people, which feed my intuition, but the less I pay attention to the people and things around me, the more wrong my conclusions are. I sometimes feel overwhelmed with too much sensory information all at once; can we put away the disco ball and turn the music down? I wasn’t sure I would like that scary ride, but I did! I’m going again! I really want to see my dreams become real, and I’m willing to do all the hard work required to make it so. I like learning things that help me be stronger and more fit.

Or

Inferior Ne (ISXJ): I know that these two things are connected, but I’m not sure how. I’m sorry, but that idea is completely unrealistic. Can we stick to one idea, please? Hmm, the last time I thought something might happen, it happened; so maybe I can trust my intuition this time, too.

When stressed which do you relate to more?

(Se)? "They tend to abandon self-discipline and indulge any impulsive whims that arise moment to moment, even becoming emotionally explosive because they can no longer regulate their own mental functioning. They might overindulge in sensory pleasures like: food, alcohol, drugs, sex, socializing, gaming, risky physical challenges, etc. Their view of situations can become extremely narrow as they become hyper-focused on what certain “facts” mean, with a tendency to overthink details and misinterpret them in a negative, critical, biased, or pessimistic way. As a result, they might even engage in activities that attempt to “shut down” the intuitive mind through intense physical pain or pleasure." 

Or 

(Ne)? They tend to lose self-discipline and become easily swayed by whatever intuitive possibilities appear to them. They might alternate erratically between sociability and withdrawal, easily lose patience, indulge in anger or cynicism, feel scattered and indecisive, feel paralyzed by inaction or lack of progress. Their natural attentiveness to detail can give way to clumsiness and mishandling of factual data, resulting in more mistakes or errors. This can push them into catastrophizing or imagining only negative possibilities and seeing warning/danger “signs” everywhere around them. They might become incredibly fearful of future outcomes and feel overwhelmed by dread, anxiety, pessimism, or paranoia. As a result, they might react unpredictably with flashes of irrational hopefulness, or feel a desperate urgency to take action in solving problems but end up being hasty or deploying wildly unrealistic/impractical solutions.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

@Eluid Sade

There is no way you are Ni/Se. You just breath with Si/Ne.


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

Read ur whole post
1st impression = xNFx
Next impression = INFx
I see rivers & rivers of Fi
Hence, INFP gets my vote

Edit; since u chose lots of Fe
I'd say, u may possibly be INFJ
Although..... I don't see much Ni
I have a feeling that u're xNFx tho


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

@Kitty23
Dominant Ni (INXJ: No, I haven’t learned this before. I just know how to do it, that’s all.* Let me guess what that means… am I right? Yes! I knew it! You can’t ask me to stop thinking about the future; I think about it all the time!* That person is going to do that, and this will happen as a result. I am not wrong. You wait and see. (Told you!) I don’t like this, it didn’t happen the way I anticipated it would!* No, I don’t want to change my plan at the last minute! How can I fix this? Where did I go wrong? I have a creative way to explain this process to you! Interpreting symbolism comes easily to me.** Visualizing my goals, and my future, makes me happy and energizes me! I can see where I want to be, and where I am*, and come up with each step necessary to reach my dreams. 

Or

Si: Dominant Si (ISXJ: *I know how this works, how it was last week, and how I want it to be in the future.* If knitting in that way helped the other person to create that scarf, I feel sure that I can do the same thing by learning the same stitch. I feel happiest when I hold tight to the things that are truly important and lasting in life, such as family, friends, and often, my faith. I find that interesting, but it doesn’t match my memories of what happened. Can you give me more details, so I can decide whether or not to accept it? I know if something or someone is different from how they used to be, and can tell you exactly what has altered. I highly value my past experiences, and find it hard to forget or move past things. I really love participating in local events, family traditions, and cultural things, because it makes me feel like I am part of a living past.* I* enjoy routine and *like things to be predictable.*

Which inferior function do you relate to more? 

Inferior Se (INXJ):* My awareness of my environment gives me “clues” about other people, which feed my intuition, but the less I pay attention to the people and things around me, the more wrong my conclusions are. I sometimes feel overwhelmed with too much sensory information all at once; can we put away the disco ball and turn the music down? I wasn’t sure I would like that scary ride, but I did! I’m going again! I really want to see my dreams become real*, and I’m willing to do all the hard work required to make it so. *I like learning things that help me be stronger* and more fit.

Or

Inferior Ne (ISXJ): I know that these two things are connected, but I’m not sure how. I’m sorry, but that idea is completely unrealistic. Can we stick to one idea, please? Hmm, the last time I thought something might happen, it happened; so maybe I can trust my intuition this time, too.

When stressed which do you relate to more?

(Se)? "*They tend to abandon self-discipline and indulge any impulsive whims that arise moment to moment, even becoming emotionally explosive because they can no longer regulate their own mental functioning.* They might overindulge in sensory pleasures like: food, alcohol, drugs, sex, socializing, gaming, risky physical challenges, etc. *Their view of situations can become extremely narrow as they become hyper-focused on what certain “facts” mean, with a tendency to overthink details and misinterpret them in a negative, critical, biased, or pessimistic way.* As a result, they might even engage in activities that attempt to “shut down” the intuitive mind through intense physical pain or pleasure." 

Or 

(Ne)? *They tend to lose self-discipline* and become easily swayed by whatever intuitive possibilities appear to them. They might alternate erratically between sociability and withdrawal, easily lose patience,* indulge in anger or cynicism*, feel scattered and *indecisive*, feel paralyzed by inaction or lack of progress. Their natural attentiveness to detail can give way to clumsiness and mishandling of factual data, resulting in more mistakes or errors. This can push them into catastrophizing or imagining only negative possibilities and seeing warning/danger “signs” everywhere around them. They might become incredibly fearful of future outcomes and* feel overwhelmed by* *dread,* *anxiety*, pessimism, or paranoia. As a result, they might react unpredictably with flashes of irrational hopefulness, or feel a desperate urgency to take action in solving problems but end up being hasty or deploying wildly unrealistic/impractical solutions.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Apple Pine said:


> @Eluid Sade
> 
> There is no way you are Ni/Se. You just breath with Si/Ne.


I don't know. I'm not even sure that I use Fe/Ti (even though everyone keeps saying that), let alone the perceiving functions. I think that I can't really express my true self through writing. I can't think how I would act in a certain situation and what I write changes when my mood changes (especially Fe and Fi).


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Eluid Sade said:


> I don't know. I'm not even sure that I use Fe/Ti (even though everyone keeps saying that), let alone the perceiving functions. I think that I can't really express my true self through writing. I can't think how I would act in a certain situation and what I write changes when my mood changes (especially Fe and Fi).


You are trying to understand why you use these functions, yet you have very little knowledge of functions. You are obviously still very affected by the stereotypes. You'll keep doubting, changing your type, but you'll see that at the end you'll end up with ISFJ, with a very little possibility of INTP. 

I'd suggest you to stick with these types, and try to analyze functions, having in mind these types. As you'll see how you relate to functions better, this way, it will be easier for you.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Moksha said:


> Read ur whole post
> 1st impression = xNFx
> Next impression = INFx
> I see rivers & rivers of Fi
> ...


I've had considered INFP for a long time and I was almost sure that I was one, until I discovered that I use Fe (well, I think I use it, I'm still not sure). I've also considered Ne, and I really relate to some of it's descriptions, but if we go by descriptions, I relate to Ni more.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

I read somewhere that you're usually not aware of your dominant function because it comes so naturally to you.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Apple Pine said:


> You are trying to understand why you use these functions, yet you have very little knowledge of functions. You are obviously still very affected by the stereotypes. You'll keep doubting, changing your type, but you'll see that at the end you'll end up with ISFJ, with a very little possibility of INTP.
> 
> I'd suggest you to stick with these types, and try to analyze functions, having in mind these types. As you'll see how you relate to functions better, this way, it will be easier for you.


Actually, when I first read the descriptions of types, I was like a mixture of the INP types. Maybe I am an highly-sensitive INTP. Still, most descriptions are based on stereotypes, so ISFJ may also be possible. It's just Si that makes me doubt. Dominant Si users like to have things planned, like routine, are nostalgic and I am none of this. Still, I changed my type to ISFJ (again XD). I hope this is the last time my type changes.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Eluid Sade said:


> It's just Si that makes me doubt. Dominant Si users like to have things planned, like routine, are nostalgic and I am none of this.


*Stereotypes.*

Say Happy Birthday to @GIA Diamonds!!!


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Apple Pine said:


> *Stereotypes.*
> 
> Say Happy Birthday to @GIA Diamonds!!!


But I don't know her! She might think "Who's this stranger wishing me "Happy birthday"?".


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Eluid Sade said:


> But I don't know her! She might think "Who's this stranger wishing me "Happy birthday"?".


Just mention her, and say it. I've mentioned her about 50 times today. 

Say Happy Birthday to @GIA Diamonds!!!


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Apple Pine said:


> Just mention her, and say it. I've mentioned her about 50 times today.
> 
> Say Happy Birthday to @GIA Diamonds!!!


I posted it on her profile.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

You use way too much Se and Fe to be an INTP. You seemed to relate a lot to Fe. I would say for sure your main functions are Ni, Fe, Ti, and probably Se. 

Here are some options: 
INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se. 
ISTP= Ti, Se, Ni, Fe.

Slight possibility you are an ISFJ= Si, Fe, Ti, Ne. 

So I read up on these three types and see which one's you relate to the most


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> You use way too much Se and Fe to be an INTP. You seemed to relate a lot to Fe. I would say for sure your main functions are Ni, Fe, Ti, and probably Se.
> 
> Here are some options:
> INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se.
> ...


Thank you for your answer  May I ask you where do you see Se? It has always been the function that I relate the least to. I am never aware of my surroundings.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Eluid Sade said:


> Thank you for your answer  May I ask you where do you see Se? It has always been the function that I relate the least to. I am never aware of my surroundings.


In that case, you may be INFJ (inf. Se). If it's a question of ISFJ vs INFJ, I'd go with INFJ. I thought you were an INFP from your original post, but since you relate more to Fe, then I'd say INFJ. I also typed you earlier as INTP. I think there's a tendency for many people to perceive INFJs as INxPs if they rely a lot on Ni or Ti, since it's more the extraverted judging function (Fe), that keeps one organized, which would generally correspond with J.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Thank you for your answer  May I ask you where do you see Se? It has always been the function that I relate the least to. I am never aware of my surroundings.


INFJ and INTJ would say "I am never quite aware of my surroundings" because they use inferior Se.

In your earlier posts you related to inferior Se quite a bit

Inferior Se (INXJ): My awareness of my environment gives me “clues” about other people, which feed my intuition, but the less I pay attention to the people and things around me, the more wrong my conclusions are. I sometimes feel overwhelmed with too much sensory information all at once; can we put away the disco ball and turn the music down? I wasn’t sure I would like that scary ride, but I did! I’m going again! I really want to see my dreams become real, and I’m willing to do all the hard work required to make it so. I like learning things that help me be stronger and more fit.

And also related to Se when your stressed, which an INFJ or INTJ would since Se is their inferior function. 

(Se)? "They tend to abandon self-discipline and indulge any impulsive whims that arise moment to moment, even becoming emotionally explosive because they can no longer regulate their own mental functioning. They might overindulge in sensory pleasures like: food, alcohol, drugs, sex, socializing, gaming, risky physical challenges, etc. Their view of situations can become extremely narrow as they become hyper-focused on what certain “facts” mean, with a tendency to overthink details and misinterpret them in a negative, critical, biased, or pessimistic way. As a result, they might even engage in activities that attempt to “shut down” the intuitive mind through intense physical pain or pleasure."

And I think Ni is your first function. 

You related earlier to this quite a bit: 

Ni
• Focuses on the underlying meaning or potential of a situation, look to understand the “thematic essence” 
• May not have a good sense of what is realistic, create a singular vision based on what they think will happen or what they hope will happen and work towards this
• Desires meaning, understanding, striving towards their idealistic vision, and cultivating hidden potential, intention
• Is motivated by intangible gut feelings, achieving a vague vision of potential
• Appreciates being told that they are profound, understanding, deeply complex, meaningful, seeks understanding
• Conflict with superficiality, shallowness, mindless hedonism, reckless spontaneity
• May be criticized for being overly abstract, unrealistic, over analytical


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> In that case, you may be INFJ (inf. Se). If it's a question of ISFJ vs INFJ, I'd go with INFJ. I thought you were an INFP from your original post, but since you relate more to Fe, then I'd say INFJ. I also typed you earlier as INTP. I think there's a tendency for many people to perceive INFJs as INxPs if they rely a lot on Ni or Ti, since it's more the extraverted judging function (Fe), that keeps one organized, which would generally correspond with J.


I thought that I was an Fi user too but when I found some Fi users in real life, I realised I was nothing like them. My sister is an ESFP and we are almost opposites of each other. The same with an ISTJ I know. The same for Ne. They move from one topic to another. I can do that sometimes, but only in my head. I think Ni, Ti and Fe are my strongest functions.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I thought that I was an Fi user too but when I found some Fi users in real life, I realised I was nothing like them. My sister is an ESFP and we are almost opposites of each other. The same with an ISTJ I know. The same for Ne. They move from one topic to another. I can do that sometimes, but only in my head. I think Ni, Ti and Fe are my strongest functions


. 

Yes, I see you as a Fe user. And you also use Ti and Ni and it looks like inferior Se. My vote is INFJ


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> INFJ and INTJ would say "I am never quite aware of my surroundings" because they use inferior Se.
> 
> In your earlier posts you related to inferior Se quite a bit
> 
> ...


I will explain something now. Could you please tell me what function it is? So, when I pay attention to my surroundings, they often trigger a thought in my mind. That though may or may not be related to the original object. My mind often tries to find the meaning of that thought on it's own, until it finds a solution out of nowhere. This solution is related to my worldview and these kind of thoughts often change it. Most of the time the thought is made of words and abstract images+that weird feeling when the solution comes.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

@Eluid Sade it's hard to say. I mean, being sensitive doesn't have to be a Feeler thing. It's making personal decisions. But it seems like you look at things from a more personal point of view there, so i'd say F. This time, i think i see more Fe - in your opinions on love, military, and what you said about feeling like you belong when you find like-minded people. Usually, Fi-peeps would be happy to be different from others...from my experience, anyways.

You're definitely I and N, though. Maybe you're just an INFJ who hasn't had a chance to organize and plan in life yet XD but its okay, you still have time, like you said :tongue:


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Eluid Sade said:


> I will explain something now. Could you please tell me what function it is? So, when I pay attention to my surroundings, they often trigger a thought in my mind. That though may or may not be related to the original object. My mind often tries to find the meaning of that thought on it's own, until it finds a solution out of nowhere. This solution is related to my worldview and these kind of thoughts often change it. Most of the time the thought is made of words and abstract images+that weird feeling when the solution comes.


It could be Ni or Si, but I'd lean towards Ni.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Sounds like Ni to me. Maybe with some Ti in there, helping form the solution part. Hard to say though cause part of Ni is the solution coming out of nowhere. 



> My mind often tries to find the meaning of that thought on it's own, until it finds a solution out of nowhere.


- Ni



> Most of the time the thought is made of words and abstract images+that weird feeling when the solution comes.


 Ni. Also sounds very similar to one of the Ni answers on the keys2cogntition test. 

You could also post that question in the cognitive functions forum. Or ask other INFJ's what they think


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

MessyJessie103 said:


> @Eluid Sade it's hard to say. I mean, being sensitive doesn't have to be a Feeler thing. It's making personal decisions. But it seems like you look at things from a more personal point of view there, so i'd say F. This time, i think i see more Fe - in your opinions on love, military, and what you said about feeling like you belong when you find like-minded people. Usually, Fi-peeps would be happy to be different from others...from my experience, anyways.
> 
> You're definitely I and N, though. Maybe you're just an INFJ who hasn't had a chance to organize and plan in life yet XD but its okay, you still have time, like you said :tongue:


I am organized. It's just that the internet distracts me XD Also I try to be very modest. I don't like persons who think they are unique. Everyone is equal


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

@Eluid Sade I suggest you first figure out if youre sx/sp/so first and then read actual descriptions of the (sx/so/sp) types youre considering. For example, I first didn't even consider being a 2 because I thought I was way too selfish to be one (i had only read the basic stuff).

*Self Preservation Instinct*

People who have this as their dominant instinct are preoccupied with the safety, comfort, health, energy, and well-being of the physical body. In a word, they are concerned with having enough resources to meet life’s demands. Identification with the body is a fundamental focus for all humans, and we need our body to function well in order to be alive and active in the world. Most people in contemporary cultures are not faced life or death “survival” in the strictest sense; thus, Self-Preservation types tend to be concerned with food, money, housing, medical matters, and physical comfort. Moreover, those primarily focused on self-preservation, by extension, are usually interested in maintaining these resources for others as well. Their focus of attention naturally goes towards things related to these areas such as clothes, temperature, shopping, decorating, and the like, particularly if they are not satisfied in these areas or have a feeling of deficiency due to their childhoods. Self-Pres types tend to be more grounded, practical, serious, and introverted than the other two instinctual types. They might have active social lives and a satisfying intimate relationship, but if they feel that their self-preservation needs are not being met, still tend not to be happy or at ease. In their primary relationships, these people are “nesters”—they seek domestic tranquility and security with a stable, reliable partner.

*Sexual (aka “Attraction”) Instinct*

Many people originally identify themselves as this type because they have learned that the Sexual types are interested in “one-on-one relationships.” But all three instinctual types are interested in one-on-one relationships for different reasons, so this does not distinguish them. The key element in Sexual types is an intense drive for stimulation and a constant awareness of the “chemistry” between themselves and others. Sexual types are immediately aware of the attraction, or lack thereof, between themselves and other people. Further, while the basis of this instinct is related to sexuality, it is not necessarily about people engaging in the sexual act. There are many people that we are excited to be around for reasons of personal chemistry that we have no intention of “getting involved with.” Nonetheless, we might be aware that we feel stimulated in certain people’s company and less so in others. The sexual type is constantly moving toward that sense of intense stimulation and juicy energy in their relationships and in their activities. They are the most “energized” of the three instinctual types, and tend to be more aggressive, competitive, charged, and emotionally intense than the Self-Pres or Social types. Sexual types need to have intense energetic charge in their primary relationships or else they remain unsatisfied. They enjoy being intensely involved—even merged—with others, and can become disenchanted with partners who are unable to meet their need for intense energetic union. Losing yourself in a “fusion” of being is the ideal here, and Sexual types are always looking for this state with others and with stimulating objects in their world.

*Social (aka “Adaptive”) Instinct*

Just as many people tend to misidentify themselves as Sexual types because they want one-on-one relationships, many people fail to recognize themselves as Social types because they get the (false) idea that this means always being involved in groups, meetings, and parties. If Self-Preservation types are interested in adjusting the environment to make themselves more secure and comfortable, Social types adapt themselves to serve the needs of the social situation they find themselves in. Thus, Social types are highly aware of other people, whether they are in intimate situations or in groups. They are also aware of how their actions and attitudes are affecting those around them. Moreover, Sexual types seek intimacy, Social types seek personal connection: they want to stay in long-term contact with people and to be involved in their world. Social types are the most concerned with doing things that will have some impact on their community, or even broader domains. They tend to be warmer, more open, engaging, and socially responsible than the other two types. In their primary relationships, they seek partners with whom they can share social activities, wanting their intimates to get involved in projects and events with them. Paradoxically, they actually tend to avoid long periods of exclusive intimacy and quiet solitude, seeing both as potentially limiting. Social types lose their sense of identity and meaning when they are not involved with others in activities that transcend their individual interests.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

@karmachameleon

Self Preservation Instinct

*People who have this as their dominant instinct are preoccupied with the safety, comfort, health, energy, and well-being of the physical body. In a word, they are concerned with having enough resources to meet life’s demands. Identification with the body is a fundamental focus for all humans, and we need our body to function well in order to be alive and active in the world. Most people in contemporary cultures are not faced life or death “survival” in the strictest sense; thus, Self-Preservation types tend to be concerned with food, money, housing, medical matters, and physical comfort. Moreover, those primarily focused on self-preservation, by extension, are usually interested in maintaining these resources for others as well.* Their focus of attention naturally goes towards things related to these areas such as clothes, temperature, shopping, decorating, and the like, particularly if they are not satisfied in these areas or have a feeling of deficiency due to their childhoods. *Self-Pres types tend to be more *grounded, practical, *serious, and introverted than the other two instinctual types.* They might have active social lives and a satisfying intimate relationship, but * if they feel that their self-preservation needs are not being met, still tend not to be happy or at ease. In their primary relationships, these people are “nesters”—they seek domestic tranquility and security with a stable, reliable partner.*

Sexual (aka “Attraction”) Instinct

Many people originally identify themselves as this type because they have learned that the Sexual types are interested in “one-on-one relationships.” But all three instinctual types are interested in one-on-one relationships for different reasons, so this does not distinguish them. The key element in Sexual types is an intense drive for stimulation and a constant awareness of the “chemistry” between themselves and others.* Sexual types are immediately aware of the attraction, or lack thereof, between themselves and other people.* Further, while the basis of this instinct is related to sexuality, it is not necessarily about people engaging in the sexual act. There are many people that we are excited to be around for reasons of personal chemistry that we have no intention of “getting involved with.” *Nonetheless, we might be aware that we feel stimulated in certain people’s company and less so in others. The sexual type is constantly moving toward that sense of intense stimulation and juicy energy in their relationships and in their activities.* They are the most “energized” of the three instinctual types, and tend to be more aggressive, competitive, charged, and emotionally intense than the Self-Pres or Social types. Sexual types need to have intense energetic charge in their primary relationships or else they remain unsatisfied. They enjoy being intensely involved—even merged—with others, and can become disenchanted with partners who are unable to meet their need for intense energetic union. Losing yourself in a “fusion” of being is the ideal here, and Sexual types are always looking for this state with others and with stimulating objects in their world.

Social (aka “Adaptive”) Instinct

Just as many people tend to misidentify themselves as Sexual types because they want one-on-one relationships, many people fail to recognize themselves as Social types because they get the (false) idea that this means always being involved in groups, meetings, and parties. If Self-Preservation types are interested in adjusting the environment to make themselves more secure and comfortable, *Social types adapt themselves to serve the needs of the social situation they find themselves in. Thus, Social types are highly aware of other people, whether they are in intimate situations or in groups. They are also aware of how their actions and attitudes are affecting those around them. Moreover, Sexual types seek intimacy, Social types seek personal connection: they want to stay in long-term contact with people and to be involved in their world. Social types are the most concerned with doing things that will have some impact on their community, or even broader domains. They tend to be warmer, more open, engaging, and socially responsible than the other two types. In their primary relationships, they seek partners with whom they can share social activities, wanting their intimates to get involved in projects and events with them.* Paradoxically, they actually tend to avoid long periods of exclusive intimacy and quiet solitude, seeing both as potentially limiting. Social types lose their sense of identity and meaning when they are not involved with others in activities that transcend their individual interests.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

@Eluid Sade sooo.. which one do you relate to most?


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

karmachameleon said:


> @Eluid Sade sooo.. which one do you relate to most?


So, it's not the sexual one, that's for sure. But I must say that everytime I take an enneagram test the order is sp>so>sx. I'm not too social, so I think self preservation fits me better and sexual the least.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

@Eluid Sade How well do you relate to this http://personalitycafe.com/type-9-forum-peacemaker/724914-self-preservation-nines-according-beatrice-chestnut.html? Those Beatrice Chestnut descriptions can be a bit extreme but think of what feels like you and not neccessarily what you actually do.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

@Eluid Sade How well do you relate to this http://personalitycafe.com/type-9-forum-peacemaker/724914-self-preservation-nines-according-beatrice-chestnut.html? Those Beatrice Chestnut descriptions can be a bit extreme but think of what feels like you and not neccessarily what you actually do.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

karmachameleon said:


> @Eluid Sade How well do you relate to this http://personalitycafe.com/type-9-forum-peacemaker/724914-self-preservation-nines-according-beatrice-chestnut.html? Those Beatrice Chestnut descriptions can be a bit extreme but think of what feels like you and not neccessarily what you actually do.


I don't relate to it. I just need security so that I can move on with the other things in my life. Security first, right? But I don't find any pleasure in physical things. Not at all. Physical stimuli sometimes can cause me stress. But I do relate to the parts that say "they need time alone" and "they are loving people".


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> I don't relate to it. I just need security so that I can move on with the other things in my life. Security first, right? But I don't find any pleasure in physical things. Not at all. Physical stimuli sometimes can cause me stress. But I do relate to the parts that say "they need time alone" and "they are loving people".


How about 6 http://personalitycafe.com/type-6-forum-loyalist/366034-social-sixes-according-beatrice-chestnut.html
http://personalitycafe.com/type-6-forum-loyalist/359346-self-preservation-sixes-according-beatrice-chestnut.html


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Take a look at these:
https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/nine-stacks/
https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/four-stacks/
https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/five-stacks/


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

forgot social nine: http://personalitycafe.com/type-9-forum-peacemaker/730458-social-nines-according-beatrice-chestnut.html


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

karmachameleon said:


> How about 6 http://personalitycafe.com/type-6-forum-loyalist/366034-social-sixes-according-beatrice-chestnut.html
> http://personalitycafe.com/type-6-forum-loyalist/359346-self-preservation-sixes-according-beatrice-chestnut.html


It was very accurate, but this only happens to me when I am under stress or feeling anxious. When I'm not, I don't care about structure XD


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

The sp or so?


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

karmachameleon said:


> The sp or so?


The social one. I don't relate to the sp one.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> The social one. I don't relate to the sp one.


okay well then you might be 6 sp/so ,look around and read about other types to see if theres a better fit if you like


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Take a look at these:
> https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/nine-stacks/
> https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/four-stacks/
> https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/five-stacks/


I relate to so/sc 4, so/sx 5 and sp/so 5.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Eluid Sade said:


> I relate to so/sc 4, so/sx 5 and sp/so 5.


Interesting, from your OP I did get more of a 4w5 vibe. Based on your past posts, 5w4.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Interesting, from your OP I did get more of a 4w5 vibe. Based on your past posts, 5w4.


I just read some posts about the differences between 4w5 and 5w4 and I think I'm an 4w5.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

@nburns 9? Lol


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Eluid Sade 

I know right! I'm still trying to confirm if I'm a type 5 or not. 

Types characterized by introverts (4, 5, 6, 9) and extraverts (2, 7, 8 )
•Intuitives (3, 4, 5) and sensors (6)
•Thinkers (5, 8 ) and feelers (2, 4, 9)
•Perceivers (3, 6, 7, 9) and judgers (1, 8 )

*Maybe these links showing correlation between myers briggs types/functions and enneagram types will help:*

Myers-Briggs / MBTI & Enneagram Correlations

Personality Types: Enneagram and Myers Briggs Type Correlations - Enneagram and Myers Briggs

MBTI-Enneagram correlations

Enneagram, Myers-Briggs/MBTI, & the Inferior Function: Healthy Type Correlations

*And then here is link for correlation of enneagram and your BIG 5 personality traits:* 

correlation of enneagram with big five personality traits


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

^you shouldn't go by correlations.
And I still think you're a 9 so/sp with 6 fixed (in your tritype)


----------

